# What's an Accurate Semi-Auto Hunting Rifle?



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

Cat Power said:


> With all due respect, this is terrible advice for elk and moose. I am assuming you didn't read the OP post


You assume wrong. Please enlighten me on why that setup wouldn’t work for elk or moose.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

crispy78 said:


> You assume wrong. Please enlighten me on why that setup wouldn’t work for elk or moose.


Moose are not generally considered dangerous game - but are not afraid of people. The also get very agressive when provoked.

More people are injured by moose than bears each year in Alaska.

Shooting one with a light, intermediate cartridge is one sure way to get a rise out of one.

....

And don' t forget - moose country is bear country. Have one gun suitable for both. Years back in Kodiak the browns were protected from hunting - and learned gunshots were a dinner bell...

But you do you....


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

crispy78 said:


> You assume wrong. Please enlighten me on why that setup wouldn’t work for elk or moose.


@onlinebiker has some fine points. Here are my thoughts.

The 6.5 Grendel is a little bit on the lightweight side of choices. I'm sure it's fine for predators, Antelope, and Whitetail. It's not a widely accepted cartridge, and that could affect availability.

As for the AR side of things. The AR is a fine carbine. I have used them at work and at play. I even hunt with them in various calibers, but only on my land. I avoid the image of a hunter with an AR on public land. On Public land I hunt with a Browning BAR, Bolt Action, or Lever Action carbines/rifles. 

What one hunter does affects the image people have of all hunters. Like it or not, it's just not a great image for us.


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

onlinebiker said:


> Moose are not generally considered dangerous game - but are not afraid of people. The also get very agressive when provoked.
> 
> More people are injured by moose than bears each year in Alaska.
> 
> ...


It’s a compromise for sure. But it’s a semi-auto, it will kill the animals he listed, and it’s easy to get sub-MOA out of it.

I think your earlier comment about 2 rifles is the ideal path. But that’s not the question that was asked.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

The AR-10 is the most accurate gas semi auto. Not real practical for carry but not sure of your exact use in the field. Carry, stand hunting, etc. Not a walking rifle for most but my .260 is deadly accurate. Maybe as accurate as many bolt guns. They offer them in 300wsm also.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

VetHuntRookie said:


> My Remington 742 WM in .308 is great. It is a fan of Federal Fusion and Remington Core-Lokt. Browning BAR would be my top choice for a new rifle in .308 or .30-06.
> 
> 
> -VHR


I also have a Remington 742 in 308. They are ok but not known for being super accurate


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

johnIV said:


> The AR-10 is the most accurate gas semi auto. Not real practical for carry but not sure of your exact use in the field. Carry, stand hunting, etc. Not a walking rifle for most but my .260 is deadly accurate. Maybe as accurate as many bolt guns. They offer them in 300wsm also.


I worked at a local gun shop - and they got in a Bushmaster AR10 in flattop with a fixed stock and 20 inch barrel - just what I wanted. Bonus - it used the cheap, easy available FN-FAL magazines rather than a proprietary.

I was happy as a clam - till I took it out and shot it.

Trigger pull - creepy and 13 lbs break. The supplier had the audacity to call it a " combat trigger"....

Pfffffttt... Sure - ya gotta fight it all the way back.

....
With some work on my surface grinder and a bunch of polishing I got it down to 5 lbs - clean break and little overtravel.

Still - despite a multitude of different handloads and factory ( some match) I could not bench better than 4 inch at 100 yards with it.

Sold it at a loss...

..

That said - it was my only bad experience with Bushmaster...


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

onlinebiker said:


> I worked at a local gun shop - and they got in a Bushmaster AR10 in flattop with a fixed stock and 20 inch barrel - just what I wanted. Bonus - it used the cheap, easy available FN-FAL magazines rather than a proprietary.
> 
> I was happy as a clam - till I took it out and shot it.
> 
> ...


My 260 is a DPMS and it's a full 24" bull barrel. Accuracy is .25 with hand loads. 1000 yard groups are 5" with 140 Amax bullets. My 308 is as accurate with 168 Amax as well. 800 yard groups with that are 4". It's a DPMS as well. Both have JP two stage triggers.


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

To the OP, the truth is ( said here a thousand times) the gun will be, for in most part, more accurate than the shooter.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Scott K said:


> I also have a Remington 742 in 308. They are ok but not known for being super accurate


The 740/742/7400/750 line is more Minute of Deer than MOA. Mine is MOA with the rounds I mentioned as long as I do my part. It was a gift from my father-in-law on my first Father’s Day.


-VHR


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

HitFactor said:


> I avoid the image of a hunter with an AR on public land.


Why not be the positive image of the uses of a MSR that include using them to hunt?


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

crispy78 said:


> You assume wrong. Please enlighten me on why that setup wouldn’t work for elk or moose.


simple answer a 6.5 grendel is not a very powerful caliber for moose and elk

I think it’s irresponsible to suggest that it is


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

Cat Power said:


> simple answer a 6.5 grendel is not a very powerful caliber for moose and elk
> 
> I think it’s irresponsible to suggest that it is


👍🏻


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

crispy78 said:


> 👍🏻


if you agree with a thumbs up, why did u suggest it?

posters like you that give bad suggestions is not cool

the op was asking because he didn’t know what to spend his money on


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

Cat Power said:


> if you agree with a thumbs up, why did u suggest it?
> 
> posters like you that give bad suggestions is not cool
> 
> the op was asking because he didn’t know what to spend his money on


Your opinion is noted, thank you. I still disagree, as do quite a few dead moose.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

runs with fire said:


> I'm looking for a semi-auto rifle in an all-purpose hunting caliber for deer, hogs, moose, or elk. What's out there that should always be MOA or better with good ammo?


I will add something to the caliber debate. My recommendation is to stick to a .308, .30-06, or .270. They are common enough to be on the shelf most everywhere and be loaded with lots of different bullet weights and styles. This means that you will be able to find one that your particular gun likes, whatever gun you buy (Browning BAR is my vote). Plenty of elk and moose are killed every year by a pointy stick going under 300 fps and with under 60 ft/lbs of kinetic energy. It is cliché as all get out but shot placement is the most important aspect.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

crispy78 said:


> Your opinion is noted, thank you. I still disagree, as do quite a few dead moose.


pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

1,500ft-lbs of energy is recommended for elk. The 6.5 Grendel is at that level at 100 yards. For comparison a 243 winchester energy is ~10% higher. That sure limits shot selection but either are doable at close range.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

FullQuiver said:


> Everything else is secondary to the Browning BAR. You pick the caliber but the rifle will remain the same.. Accuracy, reliability, and aesthetics all go to the Browning. Probably in the 30-06 or 7mm Rem Mag maybe a 270..


Good choices given the ammo shortage issue; most shops will have these calibers.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> 1,500ft-lbs of energy is recommended for elk. The 6.5 Grendel is at that level at 100 yards. For comparison a 243 winchester energy is ~10% higher. That sure limits shot selection but either are doable at close range.


 I shot a bull just outside of 200 yards with a .257 Roberts, shooting 120grain Nosler partition stock Remington rounds. First two of three shots hit in the chest, but I only got his attention. I quickly realized that this species takes a lot to put them down quickly. Fourth shot I put into the base of his neck just in front of his shoulder and the shock damaged his spine enough to stop him. This is one species where you really have to use enough gun.


----------

